# Mason Jars Rediscovered



## JohnRoy (Mar 28, 2005)

Hi, all! While going through my Mother-in-law's old farm, where my wife's father grew up (now deceased), I found some old Mason Jars. I found 25 without hardly looking, the most notable being 11 Knox Mason Jars. In my research, I've been able to determine that most all of them are 1935 and before (Many of the Balls seem to be about 1910-1915). There are many Ball, and Knox (and 1 Atlas and 1 Tropical Canners so far). In the barn in a huge glass mound with them scattered everywhere throughout the debris, with a lot being 1/2 gallon and gallon jars. I've even found 8 1/2 pint Know Mason Jars, and 1 Gallon Knox Jar thus far. I sold a 1 Quart White House Vinegar Flask on Ebay the other day for $102.51. I have a Speas 1 Quart Ginger Jar, as well, along with about 1000 old Soda Bottles from the 1930's onward (there used to be a General Store that they ownwed, as well). Over Spring Break, I intend to excavate the entire premises. Anyone know what is the best way to sell these bottles and jars over the summer? My wife and I are expecting our second child July 24th, and we sure could use the extra money. Things are sort of bad right now.
 -John in Georgia


----------



## kastoo (Mar 28, 2005)

As I said before, You're ship has arrived..congrats on the white house!!!!!!  I found a few jars this weekend but nothing exciting.


----------



## kastoo (Mar 28, 2005)

do some research on those jars..some will be common but you may be able to put those on a table out front and sell them to passerby for 2 and 3 bucks a piece..sometimes antique stores will buy them.  Check Ebay and see what listed jars are selling for as well..then you'll know if it's worth it to sell them on Ebay.


----------



## Pontiled (Mar 28, 2005)

Did you say you all are expecting your child on July 24?  That's a great date!  It's my birthday!

 Yahoo!

 Mike


----------



## JohnRoy (Mar 28, 2005)

Kastoo,
 I'll keep your information on file in case I need your help. There is someone else from Georgia that I have spoken with before from Atlanta, as well. Do either of you guys go to "Bottle Shows?" The way this thing is shaping up, I may need some help in liquidating this stock. But I need to get good value for the Bottles, if you know what I mean. -John


----------



## JohnRoy (Mar 28, 2005)

Mike,
 Yeah, July 24th! I'll have another little girl. We are leaning towards Sara Beth.
 -John


----------



## Pontiled (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry to high jack this post..

 Sarah Beth sounds great!  I'll say a little prayer for her!

 Mike


----------



## Pontiled (Mar 28, 2005)

Oops!  I meant Sara Beth!

 I'm a little old fashioned.

 Mike


----------

